# Newbie



## ChandreK (18/3/17)

Hi...
I bought an e-juice from a brand called nico-e today...and the throat hit was killing me!The vg is 85% and pg 15% 3mg ... i had to switch back to my complex chaos juice ! Im still a beginner and dont know what i could do to make it less harsh! any tips?


----------



## KZOR (18/3/17)

With that much VG you should get less of a throat hit.
Only reason why you get a harshness from that specific juice (although i have never heard of it) is that one or more of the ingredients are bad or has oxidized.
I would stick to more common known local brands or rather test juices at your local vape shop before purchasing. 

Read the following post regarding that juice that has been posted on this forum at a earlier stage ....
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ive-found-the-rolls-royce-of-vaping.t7315/


----------



## ChandreK (18/3/17)

KZOR said:


> With that much VG you should get less of a throat hit.
> Only reason why you get a harshness from that specific juice (although i have never heard of it) is that one or more of the ingredients are bad or has oxidized.
> I would stick to more common known local brands or rather test juices at your local vape shop before purchasing.
> 
> ...


thanks for the help!
How do most return policies work with ejuices?


----------



## KZOR (18/3/17)

Not sure they have a return policy once you have opened and used them.
You can try your luck by going back to where you purchased it from and ask them to test it because you think it has oxidized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChandreK (18/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Not sure they have a return policy once you have opened and used them.
> You can try your luck by going back to where you purchased it from and ask them to test it because you think it has oxidized.


Thanks! really helpful!


----------



## Raindance (19/3/17)

From the related posts listed by KSOR, these juices look to be intended for MTL devices. Even at low nic levels, heaven knows what the flavor profiles or rather levels are like. Or the juice may be as old as the previously mentioned posts as well.

Best flush it down the drain and write off the losses to experience gained. Rather get your juices from one of our vendors listed on the forum in future. 

Regards


----------



## zandernwn (3/4/17)

KZOR said:


> With that much VG you should get less of a throat hit.
> Only reason why you get a harshness from that specific juice (although i have never heard of it) is that one or more of the ingredients are bad or has oxidized.
> I would stick to more common known local brands or rather test juices at your local vape shop before purchasing.
> 
> ...



I may not always be due to a concentrate oxidizing of going off. Certain flavor concentrates a prone to creating more throat hit. Citrus, gummi candies, popcorns among others are heavy on the throat. now by no means am I saying the juice you bought is ok. I am just pointing out another possibility.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

